# What's a full body spandex suit?



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

.
.
.
There are numerous signs requesting that bicycle riders yield to pedestrians and also to walk bicycles under the overpasses.

It is our experience that these signs are largely ignored.

Recently my wife, dog and I were jogging up from the Lark Avenue underpass and heading back toward Campbell Avenue. There was moderate foot traffic, and this fellow in a full body Spandex suit and obviously a very expensive street bike was coming at us going maybe 25 mph or better.

The trail was narrow at this point and he did not slow down. I had to abruptly jump to the right in order to avoid serious injury.

I suggested that he should maybe slow down and he yelled back obscenities as he continued on under the Lark Avenue bridge.

This is a common example of what happens when we are on the trail.
.
.
.


http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/13325382.htm


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

Spandex is a synthetic fiber used for clothing that stretches I believe, so I can't see why it wouldn't be used for shorts/jerseys.

But that's not the point. I can't imagine any responsible rider going those speeds on the Los Gatos Creek trail. If so, it's a black mark against all riders that carries over to how people will treat cyclists on normal roads.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Judging the speed of a cyclist is very difficult for a pedestrian. I suspect that 25mph is a large exageration.

Could be that this guy, his wife, and his dog were spread out across the width of the trail and they didn't like having to make room for oncoming traffic.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

glenk said:


> Spandex is a synthetic fiber used for clothing that stretches I believe, so I can't see why it wouldn't be used for shorts/jerseys.
> 
> But that's not the point. I can't imagine any responsible rider going those speeds on the Los Gatos Creek trail. If so, it's a black mark against all riders that carries over to how people will treat cyclists on normal roads.


that's so lame. i mean maybe the pedestrian traffic didn't warrant speeds of 25+... eventhough i'm kinda skeptical about that. It's hard enough for most people to do 25+ on the street let alone a sidewalk...

but it reminds me of when i see joggers going along the sidewalk, then having people seriously leap "out of the way" at the last minute when there is clearly enough room for both of them to coexist with minimal redirection.


----------

